# Adding a little Groundwork



## stonewall1350 (Mar 30, 2011)

So the principle in our gym has been that if you hit the ground you are dead. That makes sense, but something we have recently started doing in our kali class is working on how to get back up. This is something that you may actually have to do in real life. You may also have to learn to get an attacker off of you if you get knocked to the ground or knocked off balance by that one random step in the dark. I am just wondering what all y'all train in to get back to your feet?

Oh a side note I have been doing brazillian jiu jitsu for a long time and I use this to my advantage in some of our drills, but really only the escapes from jiu jitsu so I can get back to my feet.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2011)

stonewall1350 said:


> So the principle in our gym has been that if you hit the ground you are dead. That makes sense, but something we have recently started doing in our kali class is working on how to get back up. This is something that you may actually have to do in real life. You may also have to learn to get an attacker off of you if you get knocked to the ground or knocked off balance by that one random step in the dark. I am just wondering what all y'all train in to get back to your feet?
> 
> Oh a side note I have been doing brazillian jiu jitsu for a long time and I use this to my advantage in some of our drills, but really only the escapes from jiu jitsu so I can get back to my feet.


 
At some of our Arnis camps, we've done a bit more groundwork, more along the lines of BJJ, than the typical ground stuff thats already there.  Unfortunately, standing back up, hasn't been a part of whats been taught.  

I've done some BJJ myself, so yes, I've gone over their methods of standing up, but I agree, it is an important part of self defense.  

This year, for the Summer camp, we have a few new insts. slated to teach, one of them a BJJ Brown Belt.  Who knows, this may be something thats covered.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2011)

*Augmenting your training* and having a good ground game might just mean that you are not dead!  Though, I will say that in a confrontation where it is not a one on one situation being on your feet is real important.  Still when looking at your system I would always try to remember that there simply are* no absolutes* in the world of self-defense.  I have seen some stuff happen that I would never teach yet.... it did happen and even worked.  So keeping an open mind is important and having a ground game is real important! 

*Good that you guy's are augmenting your training! *


----------



## K831 (Apr 1, 2011)

My FMA instructor has a background in western wrestling and Judo. I like these two for ground work, as both have more of an emphasis on avoiding the take down, and administering the take down than I have encountered in BJJ. I find this to be helpful for a guy like me who wants to avoid the ground. I really like working in the wrestling because the positions they work for facilitate striking on the ground very well.  They are very good at staying off their back, and gaining top control, from which you can strike, or get back up. 

We have a new instructor who is a JJJ instructor. I have found this helpful because of the focus on small joint manipulation more than the other grappling arts. These end a contact manipulation situation quickly, seem to present themselves regularly, and seem more applicable to standing grappling situations as well. 

I think we will be seeing a lot of change in grappling arts as the SD and Combatives guys start tweaking them to fit their philosophy instead of the MMA/competition philosophy, which are fundamentally different.


----------

